# upgrade mac mini avec ssd



## maxou3522 (16 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

je voudrai ajouter un SSD en plus du disque dur à mon mac mini 2012,
je pense pouvoir me débrouiller pour l'installer dans le mac mini,
mais pour transférer OS X sur le SSD, je sais pas trop comment mi prendre,
je me suis renseigné un peu, mais je sais pas trop comment faire,

merci de votre aide


----------



## litobar71 (16 Juin 2016)

CCC (Carbon Copy Cloner) dans un sens & puis dans l'autre (sens).


----------



## luc1en (16 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

je confirme l'efficacité de la manip. proposée par @litobar71 
Je viens de la mettre en œuvre après installation d'un SSD dans le Macbook pro.
Un disque externe sous Yosemite cloné vers le SSD juste formaté. L'ex disque interne sous Snow Leopard est désormais logé dans un boîtier externe.


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2016)

Et tu as le kit d'installation pour le second disque ?


----------



## patrick86 (24 Juillet 2016)

La méthode dépendra de si vous souhaitez monter un Fusion Drive, ou gérer manuellement ce que vous mettrez sur le SSD et le disque dur. 

Dans le deuxième cas, la méthode suggérée par @litobar71 est bonne. Vous installerez le SSD, démarrerez le Mac sur le disque dur, le clonerez, puis pourrez redémarrer sur le SSD et enfin reformater le disque dur pour y mettre d'autres données. 

Pour faire un Fusion Drive, vous devrez passer par un stockage externe pour faire, soit un clonage, soit une sauvegarde Time Machine. 

Dans tous les cas, avoir une sauvegarde Time Machine (au autre méthode/logiciel de sauvegarde) sur un volume externe est plus sûr.


----------

